# c-section scar is getting red and slightly swollen...



## vwmama (May 2, 2003)

I am almost 10 weeks pp and my scar is getting red and ever so slightly swollen and I am hoping it's not getting infected. I was wondering if I could put on an antibiotic ointment like bactriban sp) to stop it from getting worse? Could this possibly be a stage of healing???? Last night there was a tiny small bit in the center that wasn't red or swollen and now it's the same as the rest.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

you could put some breastmilk on it, too.







keep it clean and dry (maybe some warm air from a hairdryer after baths) will help, too.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

The thing I found to be best for keeping my incision clean was one of those detachable shower heads (that have the massage setting). I used the softest setting and just held it on my scar. Since there is still pp belly hangin around it can be hard to get all the soap out of the area, kiwm? It felt good to just stand there with the water hitting the incision!

If it is getting ifected take care of it right away! That is the last thing you need to be worrying about!


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I hope the OP comes and read this.

If you still have redness and pain you need to see your OB right away. It is possible you have a wound infection and cream and breastmilk are not going to cure it. The infection could actually be where you can't feel or touch and is radiating out and causing you pain.

I am very sorry I missed this post originally (this is why a csection forum is needed!)

I did have some redness and fever in my incision the second go around -- I didnt have a wound infection but I did have an allergic reaction to the adhesive from the tape they put on me (which they were not supposed to use -- the only thing they messed up on) Also if you a big beautiful woman like myself, your nice little roll probably hangs right over your incision -- remember to keep it dry and not sweaty while it is healing. Let it get some air girls!


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

The sutures that were used inside you (under your skin and in your muscles and so forth) are probably disolving, which always causes a slight local reaction. It should last maybe up to 2 weeks or so, then be gone.
My scars from another surgery did the same thing. I was afraid they were getting infected. The were warm to the touch and very tender. But all was fine soon after.
I would talk to you doctor if there is any open areas or a large amount of swelling.
Good luck to you- I'm sure you're healing just fine.
Jennifer

:bf Mommy to Gabriel







ild our little wild one


----------

